# Ian Fleming's James Bond novels



## John_129 (Jul 9, 2009)

Have any of you ever read a James Bond novel by Ian Fleming? I have, Fleming was very descriptive when he wrote his Bond novels. I wish I was as talented as he was before he died.


----------



## Mike C (Jul 10, 2009)

Most of them, but I have to admit not for over 20 years! There was also one written by Kingsley Amis, I believe, called Colonel Sun.


----------



## The Wrong Writer (Jul 10, 2009)

Fleming also wrote a book which was made into a movie called "Chitty Chitty Bang Bang"

Yes, there aren't many flies on Fleming as a writer, even though he had no literary pretentions or training whatsoever.


----------



## Robosquad (Jul 10, 2009)

The Wrong Writer said:


> Fleming also wrote a book which was made into a movie called "Chitty Chitty Bang Bang"


Fleming wrote that?  I definitely remember watching it as a kid.


----------



## Beja-Beja (Jul 10, 2009)

I absolutely love them. Casino Royale is one of my favorite books. I just read Octopussy and The Living Daylights recently. I don't find him to be overly descriptive, in fact his spare prose is one of the reasons I like him.

He certainly knew what he was writing about and that came through in his books.


----------



## The Wrong Writer (Jul 10, 2009)

More movie trivia,  the screenplay for "Octopussy" was written by the late, great George MacDonald Frazer, a masterful magician of English prose who also wrote the "Flashman Series" and screenplays of the greatest Musketeers films, the double-set featuring Chamberlain, Welch, Heston, York, Dunaway and Reed.


----------



## Beja-Beja (Jul 10, 2009)

More trivia: Fleming wrote his stories at his house called Goldeneye in Jamaica. He bought a golden typewriter after his first successes and wrote some books using it. Pierce Brosnan later bought that typewriter. Pierce Brosnan made his film debut in the movie Goldeneye which is named after Fleming's house.

There is a beach in Jamaica called James Bond Beach because the books and films were largely influenced by the island. I'll be visiting it in about a week or two


----------



## John_129 (Jul 10, 2009)

More movie trivia: James Bond film producer Michael G. Wilson has publicly stated that *NO* future Bond film productions will be based on the continuation novels by John Gardner.


----------



## The Wrong Writer (Jul 10, 2009)

Just original scripts?    Could be a good think.  Or not.


----------



## John_129 (Jul 11, 2009)

They could probably have a future Bond film based on the new Bond novel _Devil May Care_ but I haven't heard good things about it, so that might be a bad thing.


----------



## Beja-Beja (Jul 11, 2009)

More trivia: The only Bond stories written by Fleming that have yet to be adapted to film in any form are: Risico, The Hilderbrand Rarity (minor plot resemblance in the film Licence to Kill), Property of a Lady, and 007 in New York.

Personally I think Risico could be turned into a good script.


----------



## John_129 (Jul 11, 2009)

Beja-Beja said:


> More trivia: The only Bond stories written by Fleming that have yet to be adapted to film in any form are: Risico, The Hilderbrand Rarity (minor plot resemblance in the film Licence to Kill), Property of a Lady, and 007 in New York.


 
You forgot about The Spy Who Loved Me, the 1977 film was a complete rewrite just like Moonraker was two years later. But I suppose EON was justified in rewriting the 1962 novel, because The Spy Who Loved Me was more about the Bond girl's story and you get to see James Bond through her eyes.


----------

